
The Like Log Study - Uncle_Sam
http://ediscope.labs.yahoo.net/
======
yurylifshits
Hey, thanks for posting it here. I am the author of the study. Here are some
additional charts for fellow HNers:

Most voted words at HN:
<http://ediscope.labs.yahoo.net/final/hackernews_positive.png>

Least voted words at HN:
<http://ediscope.labs.yahoo.net/final/hackernews_negative.png>

These trends are pretty volatile. The data was collected at the time when
Larry Page was announced to succeed Eric Schmidt. They were pretty hot that
day.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
20 seconds into the video and I'm becoming impatient, 40 seconds into it and I
no longer care.

People - listen - video is not always the best medium to get your message
across. Sometimes you want to back-track, review, re-interpret, and otherwise
look at again.

Video imposes linearity and and imposes pace. Between them these can be a
complete turn-off and prevent people from engaging with your material.

Think harder.

Use video for what it's good at, and use the printed word much more often.

~~~
yurylifshits
I agree, video got too much attention at the landing page.

If you just scroll down you get all data and infographics in text form. Now I
need to make this more intuitive so that anti-video folks can easily go to
text/graphics content.

Video also has some advantages. It creates a bit deeper engagement. I think
that people who decided to watch the video will remember your project better.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
But there's just this huge stream of stuff. The graphics take over a page, you
scroll down, you're not sure where the text is that's associated with it, you
can't find a narrative, you can't find a point to it all, it's just an endless
stream of - well - "stuff".

You need to tell a story.

------
ozziegooen
New: Obama says U.S. Senate will Tax Wikileaks and New York.

(Will this article also work for Hacker News Points? Also, why is "York"
highly likes but "New" isn't?)

~~~
yurylifshits
'New' is a part of many other common terms: 'New Yorkers', 'new generation',
'new law' etc. So there are more stories about 'new' than ones about 'york'.

Adding smarter natural language processing is in my plans for next versions.

